# Question for EPers.



## sotzo (Jun 28, 2007)

Do EPers drink wine at the sacrament? Do congregations that are EP ever serve grape juice?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes and yes. EPs are not monolithic on the subject of wine vs grape juice.


----------



## JOwen (Jun 28, 2007)

We are EP, and we use wine. For one lady in our congregation who is allergic to alcohol, we give her grape juice.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 28, 2007)

I am EP and believe in real wine for the Eucharist because of the RPW...

Our church does too but have to settle for dealcoholized wine due to meeting in a public school building... It grieves our elders hearts and they have tried to repeal this school code for the church anumber of time. They do want to bring in alcoholized wine as soon as they either have another building to meet in or buy/build a church building......


----------



## Davidius (Jun 28, 2007)

Right now we have a split tray but many of those in the congregation are pushing for wine only.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 28, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I am EP and believe in real wine for the Eucharist because of the RPW...
> 
> Our church does too but have to settle for dealcoholized wine due to meeting in a public school building... It grieves our elders hearts and they have tried to repeal this school code for the church anumber of time. They do want to bring in alcoholized wine as soon as they either have another building to meet in or buy/build a church building......



I am the person who first petitioned the session of TRPC to provide real alcoholized wine in the Lord's Supper and as deacon I interacted with the school in question. It was a frustrating experience, to be sure. 

I believe the use of real (alcoholized) wine is commanded / required by the express institution of Christ. The RPCNA (an EP denomination) historically has tilted away from using real wine in favor of grape juice, but in recent years has dropped a requirement for ministers to abstain from alcohol and allowed sessions to serve wine. In my current denomination, the Presbyterian Reformed Church (also EP), all congregations but one serve real wine at the Lord's Supper, to the best of my knowledge. It is not an issue where there is consensus amongst those who adhere to exclusive psalmody, but I personally view both issues as pertinent to the second commandment.


----------



## sotzo (Jun 29, 2007)

Very helpful replies...thanks very much


----------

